

The Great American Hackathon is Tomorrow - cjoh
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2009/great-american-hackathon-starts-tomorrow/

======
timdorr
I'm actually having a general hackathon starting tonight that overlaps with
this: <http://www.meetup.com/atlantacoworking/calendar/11881982/> I hope we
have neat stuff come out of it for the GAH too. I'll be sure to share if we
do.

